

Wow Such cheese Man uses Dogecoin to buy pizza and beer in Hawaii. - C--
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/02/14/wow-such-cheese-man-uses-dogecoin-to-buy-pizza-and-beer-in-hawaii/

======
lutusp
The title of this thread: "Wow Such cheese Man uses Dogecoin to buy pizza and
beer in Hawaii." A bit difficult to decode.

The title of the article: "Wow! Such cheese! Man uses Dogecoin to buy pizza
and beer in Hawaii." Much clearer.

Hmm. Does the HN software automatically delete punctuation from text submitted
as a title?

~~~
gus_massa
The ! are stripped. I saw a few problems before, for example with:

* the "not equal" operator: != (something like "Joe Doe Proved that Is P=NP")

* the "factorial" notation: n! (something like "Why 0=1?")

Usually the moderators add the ! when someone notice the missing !.

